# Omega Flex tubing?



## Leroy (Jan 3, 2012)

Has anyone used this tubing? http://www.omega.com/pptst/tygr.html

I stumbled upon this while looking for small diameter tubing for a Chinese style setup. My reasoning was that the small/thinner walled the tubing the faster the bands for a light ammo 1/4 to 3/8" steel. The Chinese setups seem to use 3/8" or 1/4" o.d. "outside diameter" bands and I want to try something thinner which isn't an office square rubber band.

Omega seems to list an 1/8" o.d. tube and I figured if I made a triple setup that smaller shot could fly faster than the slightly larger Chinese stuff.

So anyone know/use this stuff or has anyone used 1/8" tubes before??

Perhaps someone could also clarify the o.d of the thinnest Chinese bands?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

2040 - 2.0mm ID, 4.0mm OD
1842 - 1.8mm ID, 4.2mm OD
1745 - 1.7mm ID, 4.5mm OD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Chinese tubes are way smaller than you think and they're very fast and economical. The tubes you linked to seem very expensive.


----------

